# CF express test



## John Nayduk (5 Mar 2004)

Anybody know where I can find information on the CF express test? I have to take one before going on course next month and would like to know what I have to do and how many of them I have to do.
Thanks


----------



## Franko (5 Mar 2004)

Army Medic posted this on another thread awhile ago....

Minimum Performance Objectives
Test Item Men Women
Push-ups 
Under 35 years of age 19 9
35 and Older 14 7
Sit ups 
Under 35 years of age 19 15
35 and Older 17 12
Hand Grip (in kilograms) 
Under 35 years of age 75 50
35 and Older 73 48
Aerobic Fitness equivalent to acceptable rating for 2.4 km run

Self-Assessment of Physical Fitness

As you pursue your training, you will want to assess your progress against the objectives in the Pre-Enrolment Physical Fitness Evaluation. You can assess yourself as often as you wish.

The techniques used for push-ups and sit-ups during the Evaluation are explained here. Use these techniques during training and self- assessment. You may not have access to a hand-grip measuring device. However, performing chin-ups will help you prepare for this test.

PUSH-UPS

Lie flat on your stomach, legs together, using your toes as the pivot point. With your fingers pointing forward, place your hands below your shoulders. Push up by straightening your arms until your elbows are locked, then return to the starting position (with your chest just touching the floor). Keep your body in a straight line throughout. Exhale as you push up; inhale on the way back down. Perform this motion in a continuous manner. Do as many repetitions as you can, without a time limit. Stop the test when the movement becomes forcibly strained.

SIT-UPS

Lie on your back, with your knees bent at a 90 degree angle, and put your feet flat on the floor. Place your hands on the side of your head (covering your ears). Press your lower back against the floor to begin the movement, curl up and touch your elbows to your knees (count one), then return to the starting position. Exhale as you come up; inhale on the way back down. Perform as many sit-ups as you can in 60 seconds. Stop the test when the movement becomes forcibly strained or when you start to lift your buttocks off the floor at the beginning of a repetition.

AEROBIC FITNESS 2.4 KM RUN

During your Pre-Enrolment Physical Fitness Evaluation, a qualified instructor will conduct a step test to measure your aerobic fitness. For the Self-Assessment, however, you will have to do a 2.4 km run to gauge your level. Be sure to pursue a gradual running program over several weeks prior to the test. You should be able to run 5 km before you attempt the test. Complete the test on a regulation running track (six laps of a 400 meter track) or over a measured course. (If necessary, you can measure out a course using the odometer on a car.) Use the chart below to assess your results. Remember, achieving an acceptable rating would be equivalent to reaching the required objective on the Step Test in the Evaluation.
2.4 KM RUN - FITNESS CATEGORIES (Time in minutes)
Men Women
Age Acceptable Superior Acceptable Superior
Under 30 yrs 11:56-10:13 Under 10:13 14:26-12:36 Under 12:36
30-34 12:26-10:35 Under 10:35 14:55-12:57 Under 12:57
35-39 12:56-10:58 Under 10:58 15:25-13:27 Under 13:27
40-44 13:25-11:12 Under 11:12 15:55-13:57 Under 13:57
45-49 13:56-11:27 Under 11:27 16:25-14:26 Under 14:26
50-54 14:25-11:57 Under 11:57 16:54-14:56 Under 14:56

CHIN-UPS

Chin-ups are not part of your Pre-enrolment Evaluation. However, minimum objectives for chin-ups are included, because they are an important part of your Basic Training.

Hang from a chinning bar with the palms of your hands facing you (thumbs to the outside) and your arms fully extended. Without swinging your legs, pull up by bending your elbows until your chin is just above the bar, then lower yourself slowly to the starting position. Exhale as you pull up; inhale on the way back down. Perform this motion in a continuous manner, without resting between repetitions. Count one every time a chin-up is completed. Do not count any where swinging occurs.
Chin-ups Men Women
Under 35 years of age 6 3
35 and older 4 2

You are only required to do the CF Express test ONCE a year...unless your CO wants you to do it more.   

Hope that helps

Regards


----------



## The_Falcon (5 Mar 2004)

For the CF expres (the cf dosen‘t spell it correctly, they only use 1 s) a 20 m shuttle run can be substituted for the step test. This test is also referred to as the BEEP test (cause you start and stop running on the beeps). In that case you have to reach stage 6.0 for a pass and stage 10 for exemption (for all you JTF 2 wannabes).  Any one who has done testing for policing in Ontario (except Peel), should be familiar with the BEEP test as it is part of the PREP test component.  I believe it is harder to complete (in comparision to the step test) and is a much better gauge of you fitness. Cheers


----------



## patrick666 (5 Mar 2004)

They reimplented the shuttle run? I thought it was strictly the step test. No?


----------



## Cpl. Williamson (5 Mar 2004)

In High School We Still Run the beep Test In Phys Ed

Sorry to stray A Bit from the Path


----------



## John Nayduk (5 Mar 2004)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## The_Falcon (5 Mar 2004)

They use the shuttle test here in ASU Toronto, I guess it easier to administer as you can have more people participating in it.


----------



## Korus (5 Mar 2004)

I know on my courses I‘ve done the shuttlerun, which was with large groups. The step test was only for my entry physical, which was one on one.


----------

